# SUPERSIZED Dankung



## Slangbellan (Jan 2, 2010)

Here is my homemade SUPERSIZED Dankung slingshot! 
I did it because i find it hard to shoot flipstyle, I have tried but it feels a bit strange for me and i did not shoot well either ... 
But i going to practice a bit more on the flip style... Maybe i get the hang of it!

I like Dankung Slingshots and they are perfect to have with you because of the size, but I've hit the fork on some occasions and it is not a pleasant experience! 
Especially if I'm wingshooting, then hitting the fork is a problem for me. 
Not always but after i hit the fork you get pretty shaky!

So i have now made me a bigger version in 8mm stainless steel with a broad fork and it shoots really good!

/Jörgen


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I like it!!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks nice. JT


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Good slingshot! Supersize the grip, not the fork height. Do you shoot it "hammer grip" or "thumb+index finger on the fork" style?


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

very good. i think you must take the 'hammer grip'(or pistol-grip) style to shoot.


----------



## Slangbellan (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes i shoot it "pistolgrip" style, i noticed that you can keep your hand high on the fork and wrap your hand arond it to get a good grip. But since this is my first Dankung style slingshot that i made i'll make some changes to the next. 
I will try to get the fork a bit lower and the handle a bit shorter, It sure is fun to make your own slingshots!

/Jörgen


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

You wing shoot with a slingshot? Man, I must be at the bottom of the barrel when it comes to slingshot shooting.


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

Slangbellan said:


> Here is my homemade SUPERSIZED Dankung slingshot!
> I did it because i find it hard to shoot flipstyle, I have tried but it feels a bit strange for me and i did not shoot well either ...
> But i going to practice a bit more on the flip style... Maybe i get the hang of it!
> 
> ...


Det Är Bra!
did you make a jig?
that is a substantial upgrade to the "dannys" ive seen so far.


----------



## Slangbellan (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you speak Swedish wilbanba!







Hej på dig!
Sarge! I try to wing shoot but can not say that i am good at it.

This is how i made my version of the Dankung slingshot! 
Look at the pictures and read the text ...
/Jörgen


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Sarge said:


> You wing shoot with a slingshot? Man, I must be at the bottom of the barrel when it comes to slingshot shooting.


Not any lower than me, Sarge.


----------

